# finally arrived in Spain



## lofthouse (Jan 25, 2010)

one thousand thing to do, but it's sunny !
got my dongle and it's working OK, but my question today is, when the times comes to put credit on, (it's a vodaphone payg) how do you do it ?

cheers
Ray


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lofthouse said:


> one thousand thing to do, but it's sunny !
> got my dongle and it's working OK, but my question today is, when the times comes to put credit on, (it's a vodaphone payg) how do you do it ?
> 
> cheers
> Ray


At a cash machine? Or online? I top-up via both methods.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> At a cash machine? Or online? I top-up via both methods.


also in some supermarkets, locutorios or any vodafone shop


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> also in some supermarkets, locutorios or any vodafone shop


What's Spanish for cash machine/hole-in -the -wall?
In Czech it's 'bankomat' which is so easy to say that I've adopted it but it doesn't seem to be used here.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

ATM works.. they know what that is


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I've nothing to add except good luck, enjoy and anymore questions, just ask!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> What's Spanish for cash machine/hole-in -the -wall?
> In Czech it's 'bankomat' which is so easy to say that I've adopted it but it doesn't seem to be used here.


Cajero automático


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> What's Spanish for cash machine/hole-in -the -wall?
> In Czech it's 'bankomat' which is so easy to say that I've adopted it but it doesn't seem to be used here.


Cajero (automatico)

ETA Damn - beaten by xabiachica. Usually Cajero will do on its own.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jimenato said:


> Cajero (automatico)


beat you to it

edit - you edited just as I posted


----------

